# First 2 weeks: $1600



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

I haven't posted since I first begun driving and wanted to report my actual earnings. I made $703 first week (6 days) and will be paid $926 my second week (6 days). I spent $75 each week for gas (Prius C); bottom line came out to $17/hr. I studied and appreciated the info from this forum (pros & cons) i.e., insurance, ratings...etc. My conclusion after 2 weeks: This works for me because my vehicle gets 50+ mpg. I enjoy driving here in San Diego and am not stressed out by my 4.81 rating after 2 weeks because worse case scenario they deactivate me (so what). I will figure out how much wear and tear I want to put on my car, drive week to week; who knows maybe it will be worth it to buy another prius in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

What about your other expenses such as maintenance, depreciation, insurance etc?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Tips? Both of those are your gross earnings or payout? Either way that's pretty good, so your market must be good


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

My payout; what uber is depositing in my chkg acct. San Diego is good from a newbie point of view. On weekends I made $200+ a day. I'm posting this to give new drivers an honest report of income potential.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

You may have grossed that much but I'll bet your actual earnings are less than minimum wage.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

The $17/hr is calculated after I deduct the the $75 per week from the payout amount. This is just a simple overview; I figured the other expenses, i.e. maintaince, wear & tear, was already addressed; if I find it worth it to buy another prius in 4,5 years then I will.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

sdrick said:


> The $17/hr is calculated after I deduct the the $75 per week from the payout amount. This is just a simple overview; I figured the other expenses, i.e. maintaince, wear & tear, was already addressed; if I find it worth it to buy another prius in 4,5 years then I will.


Now deduct .57 per mi for wear & tear( New Batterys in 100000).....6% Social Security 8% because you live in the great state of CA Income Tax State then 15% or more for the Fed's Not so good now right LOL


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

I have planned to see my my tax preparer next week to see how much I need to put away for taxes. I have worked as an Independent Contractor driver in the past, so I know this will be worth my while; it's not like I'm slaving away out there; driving around listening to the radio giving rides to folks. Say it brings my hourly rate to 14,15. Still good for ME. Everybody can do their own homework and decide what is best for them. This wasn't intended to be an exhaustive post on the economics of being a uber driver. It was a given everyone needs to really study up and make an educated decision.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Driving a Prius is going to help your profitability. Realistically, a Prius probably costs under $0.30 per mile to drive. 

If you can make it work for you in your market, Uber on brother.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

That is great. I would have been happy with $10/hr after hours. But my car gets 24miles/gallon. And Detroit UberX is only .75cents a mile & .15cents/minute. I just looked up San Diego, and if that's your market, UberX is $1.10/mile & .20cents/min.


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

Insurance is not an expense unless youre paying for commercial inusrance. Inusruance is something youre paying for regardless if youre driving for uber or not.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Driving a Prius is going to help your profitability. Realistically, a Prius probably costs under $0.30 per mile to drive.
> 
> If you can make it work for you in your market, Uber on brother.


don't tell me they got you too, you were the cab drivers last hope, don't get seduced by the uber side of the force... please please please don't.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

subliminal said:


> Insurance is not an expense unless youre paying for commercial inusrance. Inusruance is something youre paying for regardless if youre driving for uber or not.


You're right about personal insurance that it. Hopefully for the newbie the truth wont come out the hard, if in any accident while ubering. That's when he'll find out what covers what.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Now deduct .57 per mi for wear & tear( New Batterys in 100000).....6% Social Security 8% because you live in the great state of CA Income Tax State then 15% or more for the Fed's Not so good now right LOL


A Prius does not need new batteries at 100k miles, welcome to the future where we now have solid real life data on hybrid battery longevity, rather than the random doom and gloom predictions of more than a decade ago.

A PriusC is significantly less than $.575 to operate, but I agree the OP needs to add up their total operating costs before declaring victory. Tires/other minor parts, scheduled maintenance, and depreciation add up to a lot more than $75/week.

You did understate the SS payment though. SS and Medicaid which are normally subsidized by your employer have to be paid in full by an IC, and it's around 15.3% iirc.


----------

